# Spadeadam Waste (Permission visit)



## druid (Mar 3, 2016)

Spadeadam Waste (remote and largely uninhabited until the mid 1950's) contains much of interest for wildlife enthusiasts eg. all three species of British newt.

It is also the home of RAF Spadeadam

RAF Spadeadam is home to the UK's Electronic Warfare Tactics Range including an airfield (well, it's a dummy airfield) numerous electronic threats (active and passive, real and emulated). Other equipment is deployed around the area to give it a more realistic threat appearance visually. It's used by NATO forces as well as the RAF. It provides a remote capability as well (some of which was deployed near the coast on the day of my visit). 
The remnants of a major part of Britain's early rocket testing infrastructure for the Blue Streak project is here (some parts are used for the convenience of the buildings /concrete). There are also private companies carrying out various resident within the area.

The RAF have plenty of info online about current use and there are plenty of pages about British rocket development online and I see no point in cutting and pasting what is already out there. 

Rather than fill up a page with photos of newts and raptors this will be a random selection of images of concrete and steel. It will be picture heavy as I've had to cut down the 284 images that I kept from the day to something more manageable on here.

SA-8 Ghecko (Russian 9K33 Osa 'wasp') - RAF Spadeadam gate-guard






Main EWTR control centre at Berry Hill





SA-2 emitter/receiver head





Electrical and telephone remains at Prior Lancy










Old Thunderbird missile for visual realism





T1 emitter/receiver head (can emulate SA-2, SA-3 etc)















American self-propelled howitzer





Ghecko hiding





Looking down one of the dummy runways. These are surprisingly realistic when seen from the air





There are aircraft and ground equipment on and around the airfield to add realism











Remaining photos are around the C3 Blue Streak Test Stand


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 3, 2016)

Really liking that one druid..love anything military and anything veichle based..you got some lovely shots there


----------



## HughieD (Mar 3, 2016)

Liking the pictures but you've seriously got to loose those watermarks....


----------



## krela (Mar 3, 2016)

I love this, cheers.


----------



## druid (Mar 3, 2016)

HughieD said:


> ....... but you've seriously got to loose those watermarks....



Thanks for taking the time to comment.

Sorry, the watermarks will feature on any photos I post on here.


----------



## SlimJim (Mar 3, 2016)

Bloody cool place! We need more stuff like this here  That concrete platform is a very interesting and unusual structure. Liking the old Russian stuff too. Maybe stick the watermark in the corner? Just saying because it mars some beautiful shots and covers the detail. Nice one though!  Keep 'em coming!


----------



## steve2109 (Mar 3, 2016)

Cool looking place and great photos mate


----------



## HughieD (Mar 3, 2016)

druid said:


> Thanks for taking the time to comment.
> 
> Sorry, the watermarks will feature on any photos I post on here.



Shame...it spoils otherwise great pix.


----------



## Rubex (Mar 3, 2016)

Excellent photos!!


----------



## Conrad (Mar 3, 2016)

That's a really awesome report I have to agree with Jim that it would be cool to see more stuff like that on here. I like the black and white one of the lock very much.

To be honest I thought the water marks were subtle, because I'm a great believer in being able to post what you like but also to challenge whats posted I'll ask why not move the watermarks to the bottom of the post or scale them down a tad? At the end of the day yours are relatively subtle and you do have every right to protect your content.


----------



## Newage (Mar 3, 2016)

Nice set me old mate, I so wanted to go on this trip but work and holiday put the boot in.
So what's with the new username?.

Cheers Newage


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 4, 2016)

Cracking collection of images,thanks for showing.


----------



## rockfordstone (Mar 4, 2016)

love this, stunning stuff mate. thanks


----------

